# Will the Real Terrorists Please Stand Up.....



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 19, 2014)

A little parody on the What's My Line show there; but the real purpose of this thread is as serious as a heartbeat, my friends.    I didn't research the dates and times; so just try to bear with me if I am off on that part, and focus on the topic instead. 

A couple of years ago, we had a proclaimed Islamist soldier go on a shooting spree, killing and wounding a bunch of people; while proclaiming that he was doing this  "for Allah".  It was declared as workplace violence, and treated as such. 
Fast forward to this summer. Another ISIS supporter actually BEHEADS a person, a woman at that, and right here in the United States  ! 
Never, in my life would I have thought to see beheadings happening here in my own country. Again, they proclaimed that they did it for Allah, and again, it was called workplace violence. 
If someone belongs to a terrorist group and they behead a person; how is that NOT terrorism ? 


But wait......now we have an American, with no Islamic/terrorist connections, charged with killing a police officer, wounding another one. (I am not even sure this is not contrived, but that is another story).  
Even though many people see him in the woods, or at least think they are seeing him, Eric Frein never once tries to harm any other people; although the whole FBI and every other law enforcement officer is going door-to-door, searching people's houses, and flying helicopters overhead, and warning everyone that this person is dangerous. 
After around 2 months of (uselessly) invading people's  homes; Eric Frein is found wandering around a field with NO weapons, but looking pretty beat up, and he surrenders with no fight. 
He is now being called "a terrorist". He has no connections to any terrorist organizations, has never aspired to any, and has had minimal (if any) previous problems with law enforcement. 


Why have we gotten to the point that proclaimed Islamic terrorists can behead our citizens here in the United States, and not be called a terrorist; but someone who is now proclaimed as a "Survivalist", is called a terrorist ?  
I , along with many other Americans, try to have some extra food stored away just in case we are faced with an enexpected disaster of some kind.  I think that defines me as a survivalist. Does it now also define me as a terrorist, according to the new "guidelines" ? ?


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2014)

I sure don't have any answers hfl, but one thing I am sure of is that we don't always get all the information.  Also, it seems like it is no longer innocent until "proven" guilty in some cases.  It's guilty until proven innocent.  I think survivalists, including ourselves at least trying to prepare for worse times, is smart.  Lots of people just figure "when my time comes it comes" which is ok too, to each his own.  One thing I feel certain of is more, and worse things are coming.  I think it's ridiculous to think there is going to be peace on Earth, not as long as man/woman exists.  Shoot, we can't even get along with everyone here on a regular basis.  Some can, true, but just for an example.  People won't stick together and overlook each other's faults.

I saw a kind of B movie last night called Arctic Blast.  as the world was being frozen over, I thought how unimportant our differences were, we are all just people wanting to live.  No one was fighting, they were all helping eachother.  I guess I'm off topic now.  I do have a gut feeling about that guy, that he is innocent.  But gut-feelings don't go far do they


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2014)

Have you killed anyone?   If so.. then probably.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2014)

You didn't quote anyone QS, and I for one can't figure out what you're talking about, sorry if I'm missing something but could you elaborate?  Thanks


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> You didn't quote anyone QS, and I for one can't figure out what you're talking about, sorry if I'm missing something but could you elaborate?  Thanks







> I , along with many other Americans, try to have some extra food stored away just in case we are faced with an enexpected disaster of some kind.  I think that defines me as a survivalist. Does it now also define me as a terrorist, according to the new "guidelines" ? ?





> Have you killed anyone?   If so.. then probably



better?


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes, I see now, thanks again.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 19, 2014)

Interesting response, QS !  
So if I kill someone and and also  have my basement stocked up with food and supplies for an emergency; then I am a terrorist, just like that ? 

However, if I go on a killing rampage, but don't have those extra rolls of TP in the basement, then I am just another lawbreaker.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't care...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2014)

I agree HFL, the cop killer should not have been called a terrorist.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 19, 2014)

If you have a gun, HFL, then you're a terrorist.

Moral of the story - behead people and you won't be a terrorist.

****CONSPIRACY THEORY ALERT***
*
The government doesn't want to see people prepared to survive - it doesn't fit into their plans.

**** / ALERT****


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm pretty terrified of people who behead people and also of people who have lots of guns.
I'm not fussed about how much toilet paper they have in their basement 
but implements of torture in that same basement would also terrify me.

I'm not au fait with the cases that seem to have provoked this thread.
Could we have some links for the foreigners to read?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's the links from when we talked about the cop killer and the woman from Oklahoma that was beheaded.  Personally, I'd rather take a bullet to the head or heart, than be stabbed and beheaded.

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ic-Frein-is-Captured-After-48-Days-on-the-Run

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-People-To-Islam?highlight=beheading+oklahoma


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2014)

I've always wondered if when you are beheaded if you body still gets up and runs around.  The reason I wonder is that when I was a little gal living out in the sticks, my dad cut a chickens head off so we could have it for din.  Well, the beheaded chicken took off and went under the house and my dad was very pissed off having to go chase it down.

So, if it's a sudden death thing, ok, but if I have to run around I'm not real happy about that?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here's the links from when we talked about the cop killer and the woman from Oklahoma that was beheaded.  Personally, I'd rather take a bullet to the head or heart, than be stabbed and beheaded.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ic-Frein-is-Captured-After-48-Days-on-the-Run
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-People-To-Islam?highlight=beheading+oklahoma



Here is the first one, the shooting at Ft. Hood, Texas in 2009. I am surprised that you  have not heard of this one, Warri. It was pretty well publicized, as were the other two incidents; but maybe just here in the US, and not all over. 

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Justic...me-to-call-Fort-Hood-shooting-a-terror-attack


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here's the links from when we talked about the cop killer and the woman from Oklahoma that was beheaded.  Personally, I'd rather take a bullet to the head or heart, than be stabbed and beheaded.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ic-Frein-is-Captured-After-48-Days-on-the-Run



He's been charged with "murder, homicide of a law enforcement officer, attempted murder, and possession of weapons of mass destruction." I presume the latter is a reference to two pipe bombs that could be set up to trigger if tripped by a wire.

"According to the FBI, Frein claimed “to have fought with Serbians in Africa, and he has studied Russian and Serbian languages.” Following the Sept. 12 attack, police searched Frein’s computer and found evidence suggesting he had planned the ambush for years." Is this more consistent with being a survivalist or a terrorist? Or is he simply a deluded individual attracted to murder? Does the label matter? He's dangerous, he's locked up and he will probably receive the death penalty. Is that too heavy a sentence?



> https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-People-To-Islam?highlight=beheading+oklahoma



This fellow does seem to be a would be Jihadi. He is a recent convert and very zealous but his background is a criminal one. Is he mentally unbalanced or a cool headed terrorist hell bent on terrorising Americans? His targets seem to be chosen because he was sacked, not because he wanted to drive terror into the community. Terrorists don't care who they kill. They want the deaths to serve a political purpose. But again, does the label really matter. He's dangerous, he's locked up and the charges against him, first degree murder and assault with a deadly weapon, will result in the death penalty.

As Juliet said "_What's in a name?"_


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 20, 2014)

A rose by any other name?  Does that apply here?  Now about those youngsters from all over the developed world rushing to join up, that is a disturbing and inexplicable matter, or are they just today's flower children?


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 20, 2014)

Perhaps I should not have referenced the Bard.
Is this version better? (With apologies to Shakespeare and CJ Dennis both)



> “WOT'S in a _name_?” _she sez_…
> An' then she sighs,
> An' clasps 'er little 'ands, an' rolls 'er eyes. “
> A skunk,” _she sez_, “be any other _name_.
> Would stink the same.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes, that's more better...


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

Those are excellent points Dame.  I've often wondered about the word "terrorism" and thought we've always had terror from people like Ted Bundy, Jeffery Dahmer, etc.  I think terrorism is a more dramatic word for murder.  Whether or not these guys are linked to the "murderers" in other countries, I don't know.  They are all murderers, I mean if they are guilty.  When I think of a terrorist, they supposedly are on some sort of quest for God.  I think some murderers have been the same, but they didn't belong to a "group" of zealots, or extremists.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Nov 20, 2014)

The media and public official or politicians looking to the vote use P.C. so as to not upset religious sects and cultures. That's a given. However there are indeed Domestic terrorists as E.L.F etc and a person roaming the hills and hiding having shot someone or 2 or 3, and causing road blocks, hunting parties,and home owners to batten down the hatches is certainly terrorizing the community. 
Terrorist or some euphemism thereof does not change the fact that there were many in the region he was frequenting to be terrorized.
So from my position he is was a terrorist and so is anyone that threatens with such intent..what ever their agenda otherwise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

thank you Doo,

I didn't know about that e.l.f.  bunch, and I certainly agree with your reply.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2014)

I think Terrorists come in all sorts of versions.  I think the Radical Right that murders doctors for performing a legal and Constitutionally protected right of women are Terrorists.   I also think those that intimidate and try to block women entering and exiting women's clinics are Terrorists.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes, and I believe murdering babies is terrorism as well.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes, and I believe murdering babies is terrorism as well.




So do I..   I cannot imagine killing a newborn infant...


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

Babies are alive before they are born.  Have you heard of partial birth abortions for example, and if you've ever seen an ultra sound of a "few weeks old" baby, you couldn't deny the baby is alive.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Babies are alive before they are born.  Have you heard of partial birth abortions for example, and if you've ever seen an ultra sound of a "few weeks old" baby, you couldn't deny the baby is alive.



We are going to have to drop it there.  These debates get way to nasty.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

They don't have to get nasty, just state the facts, and don't do personal jabs.  But I can understand not wanting to discuss it.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Nov 20, 2014)

A woman has the right to her own bodily functions and an obligation to contraception.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

[]Doo[]Der said:


> A woman has the right to her own bodily functions and an obligation to contraception.



I agree, especially in the contraception obligation.  I do understand there are "special" cases where an abortion may be legitimate.  I'm not positive what is meant by bodily functions.  I'll start another thread in case others want to talk about this, Denise


----------

